# html/php coding question



## Anath (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys I am currently creating a web based account request form for work. The form is done in html which sends the form data to a php page and then the php page emails our help desk the information. Right now everything works just fine, however, the email that we get is just in text. Is there a way for it to email us the html version of the form?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2011)

Add this to the "$additional_headers" parameter of mail: 'MIME-Version: 1.0' . "\r\n" . 'Content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1' . "\r\n";


You could alternatively use PEAR Mail_Mime if the server has it installed.


----------



## Anath (Nov 18, 2011)

If I add the $additional_headers parameter, will the send the email in html form? I would like to try that out before installing anything additional.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, it tells email clients that the document is in HTML format.


----------



## Anath (Nov 18, 2011)

I must have done it incorrectly. I created a new variable $additional_headers and set it equal to what you sent me. Here is what my php looks like.


```
<?php
if(isset($_POST['submit'])){
$field_neededby = $_POST['neededByBox'];
$field_changetype = $_POST['changeTypeDrop'];
$field_firstname = $_POST['firstNameBox'];
$field_middlename = $_POST['middleNameBox'];
$field_lastname = $_POST['lastNameBox'];
$field_title = $_POST['titleBox'];
$field_department = $_POST['departmentDrop'];
$field_site = $_POST['siteDrop'];
$field_supervisor = $_POST['supervisorBox'];
$field_persontocopy = $_POST['personToCopyBox'];
$field_email = $_POST['emailDrop'];
$field_infor - $_Post['inforDrop'];
$field_nonstandard = $_POST['nonStandardBox'];
$field_radio = $_POST['Radio'];
$field_pcusage = $_POST['pcUsageBox'];
$field_emailgroups = $_POST['emailGroupsBox'];
$field_additionalnotes = $_POST['additionalNotesBox'];

foreach($_POST['WindowsCheckBox'] as $value) {
	$windows_check_msg .= "$value\n\n";}
	
foreach($_POST['EmailCheckBox'] as $value) {
	$email_check_msg .= "$value\n\n";}
	
foreach($_POST['InforCheckBox'] as $value) {
	$infor_check_msg .= "$value\n\n";}

foreach($_POST['CheckBox'] as $value) {
	$check_msg .= "$value\n\n";}
	
foreach($_POST['CheckBox2'] as $value2) {
	$check_msg2 .= "$value2\n\n";}


$to = 'helpdesk@harlantech.net';
$subject = 'Account Request Revision Form';
$body = "Date Needed By: $field_neededby\n\n
Change Type: $field_changetype\n\n
First Name: $field_firstname\n\n
Middle Initial: $field_middlename\n\n
Last Name: $field_lastname\n\n
Title: $field_title\n\n
Site / Location: $field_site\n\n
Supervisor: $field_supervisor\n\n
Person/Group to copy: $field_neededby\n\n
User needs:\n\n
$windows_check_msg\n\n
$email_check_msg\n\n
Email: $field_email\n\n
$email_check_msg\n\n
Infor Account Type: $field_infor\n\n
None-Standard Software: $field_nonstandard\n\n
PC Usage: $check_msg2\n\n
PC Usage Specifications: $field_pcusage\n\n
Email Groups: $field_emailgroups\n\n
Additional Notes: $field_additionalnotes\n\n";

$additional_headers = 'MIME-Version: 1.0' . "\r\n" . 'Content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1' . "\r\n";

echo "Data has been submitted to $to!"; 
mail($to, $subject, $additional_headers, $body);
}
?>
```


----------



## Anath (Nov 18, 2011)

and here is the html form that sends information to the php page


```
<html xmlns:my="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/myXSD/2005-09-28T18:02:00" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xhtml="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:xd="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003" xmlns:msxsl="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:xslt" xmlns:x="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:excel" xmlns:xdExtension="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/extension" xmlns:xdXDocument="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/xDocument" xmlns:xdSolution="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/solution" xmlns:xdFormatting="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/formatting" xmlns:xdImage="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/xImage" xmlns:xdUtil="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/Util" xmlns:xdMath="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/Math" xmlns:xdDate="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/xslt/Date" xmlns:sig="http://www.w3.org/2000/09/xmldsig#" xmlns:xdSignatureProperties="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2003/SignatureProperties" xmlns:ipApp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2006/XPathExtension/ipApp" xmlns:xdEnvironment="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2006/xslt/environment" xmlns:xdUser="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2006/xslt/User" xmlns:xdServerInfo="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/infopath/2009/xslt/ServerInfo">
<head>
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<meta content="text/html" http-equiv="Content-Type">
<style controlStyle="controlStyle">
@media screen {
BODY {
	margin-left:21px;
	background-position:21px 0px;
}
}
BODY {
	color:windowtext;
	background-color:window;
	layout-grid:none;
}
</style>
<style tableEditor="TableStyleRulesID">
TABLE.xdLayout TD {
	BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none;
	BORDER-LEFT: medium none;
	BORDER-TOP: medium none;
	BORDER-RIGHT: medium none
}
TABLE.msoUcTable TD {
	BORDER-BOTTOM: 1pt solid;
	BORDER-LEFT: 1pt solid;
	BORDER-TOP: 1pt solid;
	BORDER-RIGHT: 1pt solid
}
TABLE {
 BEHAVIOR: url (#default#urn::tables/NDTable)
}
</style>
<style languageStyle="languageStyle">
BODY {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana;
	FONT-SIZE: 10pt
}
TABLE {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana;
	FONT-SIZE: 10pt
}
SELECT {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana;
	FONT-SIZE: 10pt
}
.optionalPlaceholder {
	FONT-STYLE: normal;
	PADDING-LEFT: 20px;
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana;
	COLOR: #333333;
	FONT-SIZE: xx-small;
	FONT-WEIGHT: normal;
	TEXT-DECORATION: none;
	BEHAVIOR: url(#default#xOptional)
}
.langFont {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana
}
.defaultInDocUI {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana;
	FONT-SIZE: xx-small
}
.optionalPlaceholder {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 20px
}
</style>
<style themeStyle="urn:office.microsoft.com:themeAqua">
BODY {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: white;
	COLOR: black
}
TABLE {
	BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none;
	BORDER-LEFT: medium none;
	BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse;
	BORDER-TOP: medium none;
	BORDER-RIGHT: medium none
}
TD {
	BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #17889c;
	BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #17889c;
	BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #17889c;
	BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #17889c
}
TH {
	BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #17889c;
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d2deed;
	BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #17889c;
	COLOR: black;
	BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #17889c;
	BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #17889c
}
.xdTableHeader {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #eaeef4;
	COLOR: black
}
P {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px
}
H1 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #046a7c
}
H2 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #046a7c
}
H3 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #046a7c
}
H4 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #046a7c
}
H5 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #17889c
}
H6 {
	MARGIN-TOP: 0px;
	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px;
	COLOR: #eaeef4
}
.primaryVeryDark {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #046a7c;
	COLOR: #eaeef4
}
.primaryDark {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #17889c;
	COLOR: white
}
.primaryMedium {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d2deed;
	COLOR: black
}
.primaryLight {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #eaeef4;
	COLOR: black
}
.accentDark {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #da7b00;
	COLOR: white
}
.accentLight {
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fedc91;
	COLOR: black
}
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
function hiddenload(){
{
document.getElementByid("emailDrop").style.visibility="hidden";
}
{
document.getElementsByid("inforDrop").style.visibility="hidden";
}
}
function inspectemailbox() {
if (document.forms.accountreqform.EmailCheckBox.checked) {
document.forms.accountreqform.emailDrop.style.visibility = 'visible'; 
}
if (document.forms.accountreqform.EmailCheckBox.checked == false) {
document.forms.accountreqform.emailDrop.style.visibility = 'hidden'; 
}
function inspectinforbox() {
if (document.forms.accountreqform.InforCheckBox.checked) {
document.forms.accountreqform.inforDrop.style.visibility = 'visible'; 
}
if (document.forms.accountreqform.InforCheckBox.checked == false) {
document.forms.accountreqform.inforDrop.style.visibility = 'hidden'; 
}
}
}
</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="hiddenload()">
<form name="accountreqform" action="phptest.php" method="POST">
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1131px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1131px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 28px" class="primaryVeryDark">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #17889c 6pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><div><font color="#f5ea0a" size="4" face="Arial"><img style="WIDTH: 166px; HEIGHT: 46px" src="media/ED182D5A.jpg"></font></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 0.313in" class="primarylight">
          <td vAlign="top" style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; TEXT-ALIGN: left; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP: #17889c 6pt"><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Fill out the content below. A field with an asterisk ( <font color="#ff0000">*</font> ) denotes a required field and must not be left blank.</font></div></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1130px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1130px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 1in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><strong><font color="#004770" face="Arial">Employee Information:</font></strong></h3>
            <div style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><font face="Arial">
              <hr>
              </font></div>
            <div style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><font face="Arial">Enter as much information as possible about the type of request.</font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
            <div>
              <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 648px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class="xdLayout" border="1" borderColor="buttontext">
                <colgroup>
                <col style="WIDTH: 164px">
                <col style="WIDTH: 484px">
                </colgroup>
                <tbody vAlign="top">
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Needed by:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div><font face="Verdana"><font size="2">
                        <div>
                          <input type="text" size="25px" name="neededByBox">
                        </div>
                        </font></font><font style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt" face="Arial">(Provide at least 2 business days to complete request)</font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 27px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Change Type:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <select name="changeTypeDrop">
                          <option value="NEW">NEW</option>
                          <option value="MODIFY">MODIFY</option>
                          <option value="INACTIVATE">INACTIVATE</option>
                          <option value="DELETE">DELETE</option>
                        </select>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">First Name:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="firstNameBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Middle Initial:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="middleNameBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 19px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Last Name:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="lastNameBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 19px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Title:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="titleBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 19px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Department:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <select name="departmentDrop">
                          <option value="ACCOUNTING">ACCOUNTING</option>
                          <option value="ADMINISTRATION">ADMINISTRATION</option>
                          <option value="CUSTOMER SERVICE">CUSTOMER SERVICE</option>
                          <option value="DISTRIBUTION">DISTRIBUTION</option>
                          <option value="EXECUTIVE">EXECUTIVE</option>
                          <option value="HR">HR</option>
                          <option value="IT">IT</option>
                          <option value="MAINTENANCE">MAINTENANCE</option>
                          <option value="MARKETING">MARKETING</option>
                          <option value="PRODUCTION">PRODUCTION</option>
                          <option value="PURCHASING">PURCHASING</option>
                          <option value="QA">QA</option>
                          <option value="RANDD">RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT</option>
                          <option value="SALES">SALES</option>
                          <option value="SANITATION">SANITATION</option>
                          <option value="SHIPPING">SHIPPING</option>
                        </select>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 27px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Site / Location:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <select name="siteDrop">
                          <option value="AVF">APPLE VALLEY FOODS</option>
                          <option value="AVON">AVON</option>
                          <option value="DENVER">DENVER</option>
                          <option value="EDMONTON">EDMONTON</option>
                          <option value="EFFINGHAM">EFFINGHAM</option>
                          <option value="GTR">GEORGETOWN ROAD</option>
                          <option value="HFO">HARLAN FAMILY OFFICES</option>
                          <option value="HOPE">HOPE</option>
                          <option value="OAKHOUSE">OAKHOUSE</option>
                          <option value="OTHER">OTHER</option>
                          <option value="SPECKS">SPECKS</option>
                          <option value="W86">WEST 86TH STREET</option>
                        </select>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 24px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Supervisor:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="supervisorBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">Person/Group to copy:</font></div></td>
                    <td><div>
                        <input type="text" size="25px" name="personToCopyBox">
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                </tbody>
              </table>
            </div></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1130px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1130px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 2.104in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><strong><font color="#004770" face="Arial">Required Accounts:</font></strong></h3>
            <div style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><font face="Arial">
              <hr>
              </font></div>
            <div><strong><font face="Arial">Enter the items the employee will require:</font></strong></div>
            <div>
              <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1125px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class="xdLayout" border="1" borderColor="buttontext">
                <colgroup>
                <col style="WIDTH: 33px">
                <col style="WIDTH: 300px">
                <col style="WIDTH: 792px">
                </colgroup>
                <tbody vAlign="top">
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="WindowsCheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Windows Network Login">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Windows&trade; Network Login</font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 23px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="EmailCheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="eMail" onclick="inspectbox()">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial">&nbsp;eMail&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; &nbsp; </font>
                        <select id="emailDrop" name="emailDrop">
                          <option value="@avf">@applevalleyfoods.com</option>
                          <option value="@bagelfuls">@bagelfuls.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlanbakeries">@harlanbakeries.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlancenter">@harlancenter.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlancompanies">@harlancompanies.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlandevelopment">@harlandevelopment.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlanfo">@harlanfo.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlanfoods">@harlanfoods.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlanmix">@harlanmix.com</option>
                          <option value="@harlantech">@harlantech.net</option>
                          <option value="@heartlandg">@heartlandg.com</option>
                          <option value="@kirkwoodgroup">@kirkwoodgroup.com</option>
                          <option value="@speckspets">@speckspets.com</option>
                          <option value="@southernbakeries">@southernbakeries.com</option>
                          <option value="@superiorlawnservices">@superiorlawnservicesllc.com</option>
                          <option value="@towneoakestates">@towneoakestates.com</option>
                        </select>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="InforCheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Infor EAM Login" onclick="inspectinforbox">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Infor&trade; EAM Login&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; </font></font>
                        <select id="inforDrop" name="inforDrop">
                          <option value="ACCT-PAYABLE">ACCT-PAYABLE</option>
                          <option value="HR-PAYROLL">HR-PAYROLL</option>
                          <option value="INTEGRATOR">INTEGRATOR</option>
                          <option value="INTEGRATOR-P">INTEGRATOR-P</option>
                          <option value="R5">R5</option>
                          <option value="R5REQ">R5REQ</option>
                          <option value="READONLY">READONLY</option>
                          <option value="READONLYPART">READONLYPART</option>
                          <option value="SUPERVISOR">SUPERVISOR</option>
                          <option value="SYSTEM-ADMIN">SYSTEM-ADMIN</option>
                          <option value="TECHNICIAN">TECHNICIAN</option>
                        </select>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Phone Line">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Phone Line</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Voice Mail Box">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Voice Mail Box</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" "Long Distance Code">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Long Distance Code</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Fax Account">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Fax Account <font size="1">(may not be available to all users)</font></font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Made2Manage Login">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;Made2Manage&trade; Login</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div></td>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Company 01">
                        <font face="Arial">Company 01</font></font></div></td>
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="Company 07">
                        <font face="Arial">Company 07</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox"value="SalesLogix Login">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial">SalesLogix&trade; Login <font size="1">(may not be available to all users)</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="ESM Access">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;ESM Access</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="KeeperCheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="HR Time Keeper Login">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;HR Time Keeper Login</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial">
                        <input name="CheckBox[]" type="checkbox" value="HR Payroll Login">
                        </font></div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"><font face="Arial">&nbsp;HR Payroll Login</font></font></div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div></td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 20px">
                    <td><div><font size="2" face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div></td>
                    <td colSpan="2"><div><font size="2" face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div></td>
                  </tr>
                </tbody>
              </table>
            </div>
            <div><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; </font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial"></font></div>
            <div><strong><font face="Arial">Non-Standard Software:</font></strong></div>
            <div><font face="Arial">List any additional software that the employee will require</font><br>
            </div>
            <div>
              <textarea name="nonStandardBox" rows="3" cols="150"></textarea>
            </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 0.042in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</h3></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1130px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1130px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 1.063in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><strong><font color="#004770" face="Arial">PC Usage:</font></strong></h3>
            <div style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><font face="Arial">
              <hr>
              </font></div>
            <div>
              <div>
                <input name="CheckBox2[]" type="checkbox" value="Person will require his/her own personal computer.">
                <font face="Arial"> Person will require his/her own personal computer.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</font></div>
              <div>
                <input name="CheckBox2[]" type="checkbox" value="Person will be using a shared/common personal computer.">
                <font face="Arial"> Person will be using a shared/common personal computer.</font></div>
              <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
              <div><font face="Arial">If person requires his/her own PC, please specify where the PC should be.&nbsp;&nbsp;Some common examples of this are:</font></div>
              <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
              <ul style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px" type="disc">
                <li><font face="Arial">"PC needs to be in QA Lab"</font></li>
                <li><font face="Arial">"PC will need to be set up near User X's desk"</font></li>
              </ul>
              <div></div>
            </div></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>
    <textarea name="pcUsageBox" rows="3" cols="150"></textarea>
    &nbsp;</div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1132px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1132px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 1in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><strong><font color="#004770" face="Arial">Email Groups:</font></strong></h3>
            <div><font face="Arial">
              <hr>
              </font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial">Enter the email groups that the user will need to belong.</font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
            <div>
              <textarea name="emailGroupsBox" rows="3" cols="150"></textarea>
            </div></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; WIDTH: 1133px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; WORD-WRAP: break-word; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none" class="xdFormLayout xdLayout" border="1">
      <colgroup>
      <col style="WIDTH: 1133px">
      </colgroup>
      <tbody vAlign="top">
        <tr style="MIN-HEIGHT: 0.958in">
          <td style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none"><h3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><strong><font color="#004770" face="Arial">Additional Notes:</font></strong></h3>
            <div><font face="Arial">
              <hr>
              </font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial">Enter any additional notes that may be relevant regarding this request or&nbsp;the employee.</font></div>
            <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
            <div>
              <textarea name="additionalNotesBox" rows="3" cols="150"></textarea>
            </div></td>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table>
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div>
    <input name="submit" value="Submit" type="submit">
    <input type="reset" name="reset" value="Reset">
  </div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
  <div><font face="Arial"></font>&nbsp;</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2011)

Is your email client set up to accept and display HTML?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2011)

use some kind of php class that encapsulates the functionality for you.

the one i've used most recently is swiftmailer


----------

